
Twitter Hires Pixar Financial Chief, Preps for More Profitability - jolie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_hires_pixar_financial_chief_preps_for_prof.php
======
grinich
_Last year, Twitter's search deals with Google and Microsoft made the company
around $25 million - about $15 million from Google and $10 million from
Microsoft. These two deals were enough to make the company profitable last
year._

I assume this is more than just the firehose?

~~~
riffer
Pretty much just contracts for the firehouse. And the revenue was for a
portion of 2009.

Anybody who was building something around Twitter, and was thinking they might
open up the firehouse for free ... oops

